# Changing substrate



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 10 G tank with play sand in the bottom. I just set up a 20G EL Natural and I am slowly transferring my plants to this tank. I want to reset the 10G. I have a piece of driftwood with moss in the 10G that my rubberlip pleco lives under.I would like to keep it in the 10G. He recently has been pretty hard on my plants(I think it is him, I don't the platies and tetras are doing it. I have 1 yeast DIY CO2 canister and I have not decided which tank to put it on.....leaning towards the 10G which has 2 perfecto 15w light strips. So here are the SUBSTRATE questions.....
1. If I use ECO complete, can I put the pleco in a bucket and then change the substrate and refill with original water and plants? Do I have to wait?
2. Is there any logic in putting a thin layer of soil so I wouldn't have to obsess about ferts and water changes. I do not mind experimenting but this is my first planted tank.
3. The 20G ELN is 3 days old. How long before the water clears? I changed 20% today/
Thanks!
Damien
10G with sand

20G EL Nat 3 days old


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

To change out the substrate just remove the plant, hardscape & fish(s) into buckets filled with the tank water. Then once you have the new substrate in fill halfway with condition tap water, then add plants & hardscape. You can fill the rest of the way with tank water removed from the tank. Get all the equipment running again and let things settle for a few hours, then add the fish(s) back. 

The Eco contains nutrients so no need to add anything else to the substrate. You will still need to have a fertilization routine and do regular water changes.

The water could take up to a week to clear up. I would just add some filter floss & carbon to your filter and just wait it out.


----------

